# Shrimp for 20 gallon



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I am considering getting shrimp for my tank.

Is there one type that is more hardy than another type? I have read alot that they are sensitive. I am also not sure how aggressive Marshawn would be with other tank mates, tho he is fine with the nerites.

Can someone give me more info on keeping shrimp?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im pretty new at shrimp. But I will give you what I know. They like acidic water with a low TDS reading. The easiest shrimps are whiskers and ghosts. The easiest of the dwarf shrimp (dont know the scientific name) I think would be red cherries. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Shrimp need a tank that's been cycled for at least three months. That gives them parameter stability and biofilm upon which to graze. You should have a TDS meter (around $15.00 with free shipping on eBay) as TDS is extremely important to a successful molt. And you need caves the Betta can't access that the shrimp can use when they molt. (If you see them jumping backwards in jerky motions they are having problems molting.)

However, like rdpadgett, I no longer keep dwarf shrimp even in my 20 long because they can become extremely stressed from living in such confined quarters with a predator. When that happens and they have thick enough cover they spend most of their time hiding. I've had them with and without a Betta in the tank and the change in behavior is amazing.

All of that being said, if one is going to have shrimp it's my opinion any tank of 20 or more gallons is going to give you the most likely chance of success if it also contains a Betta.

My Vampire Shrimp, Hester and Larry, and my CPO (Dwarf Orange Crayfish), on the other hand, do a lot better. I would recommend them over dwarf shrimp of any sort.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya CPOs are the bomb! So much better than shrimp. Never kept vampires, but always have wanted to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Shrimp need a tank that's been cycled for at least three months. That gives them parameter stability and biofilm upon which to graze. You should have a TDS meter (around $15.00 with free shipping on eBay) as TDS is extremely important to a successful molt. And you need caves the Betta can't access that the shrimp can use when they molt. (If you see them jumping backwards in jerky motions they are having problems molting.)
> 
> However, like rdpadgett, I no longer keep dwarf shrimp even in my 20 long because they can become extremely stressed from living in such confined quarters with a predator. When that happens and they have thick enough cover they spend most of their time hiding. I've had them with and without a Betta in the tank and the change in behavior is amazing.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for info. My tank is definitely not shrimp suitable.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When it's been cycled long enough, check into the CPO and Vampire Shrimp. We have similar taste in plants so maybe we have similar taste in inverts, too. 

I occasionally give Hester and Larry spirulina powder dissolved in tank water but otherwise they eat the micro stuff that floats in tank. The CPO I feed Hikari Crab Cuisine. They are charming little fellows with lots of personality.

Vampire Shrimp are very shy; it's taken them a good two months to quit going back into hiding when I open the tank lid. Now that they know me they stay out a lot more. I like them so much I'm getting two more. 

? Vampire Shrimp feeding - YouTube

To Lil: Now how could you live without at least one of these guys? ;-)


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't exactly want to contradict anyone else here, but in my 20 gallon long tank I have ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp living with 4 female bettas. I know the first day the girls were curious of the shrimp and followed them around seeing if they were food, but the shrimp were so fast, they got away n hid. Eventually the girls got bored of them and carried on with their fishy business. My boys on the other hand, I don't put anything with them except for large ramshorn snails because they are a lot more curious and will eat things that move super fast that catch their attention. Every tank is different though so it's truly up to you, and if your fish start to get mean, take the shrimp out.

Note: I have the inverts in a hospital tank currently because the fish had Ich, but one back in the tank, they should be fine again since they know what the shrimp n snails are now.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Never fear contradicting someone. We all have different experiences and should all feel free to relate them. And you're not actually contradicting but nicely giving a different perspective. ;-)

I've never had a sorority so I have no experience with tank mates for them. I understand they are different from the males.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Never fear contradicting someone. We all have different experiences and should all feel free to relate them. And you're not actually contradicting but nicely giving a different perspective. ;-)
> 
> I've never had a sorority so I have no experience with tank mates for them. I understand they are different from the males.


Well I just didn't want to confuse the person since they have seemed to like the other suggestions. I also didn't want to come across as bossy and that you guys are wrong. If there is enough space and hiding places, I think it should be okay to have shrimp of any sort with the betta.

Anyways, I learned males are a lot more aggressive when I put an albino corydoras in with my betta. Within an hour the corydora was dead. The pet store said it was fine to put one with a betta. Later I found out they like to be in groups of like 4-5. My mom was furious and told the manager that they shouldn't tell buyers they are okay alone in with bettas.

Russell, you should deff get another tank and get a sorority going. If you read my journal, you can see how much personality each have and it's great.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I checked out pics of the Vampire Shrimp...they are adorable! I appreciate everyone feedback and experiences. My tank is only a month old, so I will look into this again in a couple months. Maybe by then I will even have some cover grown for them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you ever get to Portland, OR? If you do check out this place. It's unbelievable.

Home


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Do you ever get to Portland, OR? If you do check out this place. It's unbelievable.
> 
> Home


I haven't been that way in years...it's about a 6 hour drive, but now I know it's there, think a road trip is in order! Thanks for the link.what an awesome store!


----------

